# Battlefield 3: Waffen-Infos - Keine One-Shot-Frags für Scharfschützen, Taschenlampe als wichtiges Gameplay-Element



## TheKhoaNguyen (23. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Waffen-Infos - Keine One-Shot-Frags für Scharfschützen, Taschenlampe als wichtiges Gameplay-Element* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Waffen-Infos - Keine One-Shot-Frags für Scharfschützen, Taschenlampe als wichtiges Gameplay-Element


----------



## Oximoron12345 (23. August 2011)

- Keine One-Shot-Frags für Scharfschützen
- Aller Voraussicht nach dürfte dies nicht für Headshots (Volltreffer) gelten.

Na was denn nu?


----------



## TheKhoaNguyen (23. August 2011)

Beim einen handelt es sich um ein offizielles Statement zum Thema. Beim anderen handelt es sich um unsere Einschätzung. Scharfschützen können schließlich auch den Torso treffen.


----------



## Flo66R6 (23. August 2011)

Ich fände es Ok wenn es nur bei einem gezielten Kopftreffer ein Instant Kill wäre. Das Körpertreffer (bie voller Lebensenergie) nicht zum sofortigen Ableben führen hört sich gut an. Aber war das denn bei irgendeinem halbwegs aktuellem Shooter anders?

Was mich irgendwie irritiert ist der Absatz über die Nachtsicht in Verbindung mit Pistolen!? Seid wann gibt es denn Pistolen mit Nachtsicht Optik? Ich halte mir die Pistole dann also unmittelbar vor's Auge um zu schießen? Habe ich denn anschließend auch einen ordentlichen Cut in der Augenbraue und ein sichtbares Veilchen?

Da muss doch irgendetwas durcheinandergebracht worden sein.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Mothman (23. August 2011)

Also ich würde mal behaupten, wenn ich im echtem Leben jemandem mit dem M82 auch nur in den großen Zeh schieße wird er trotzdem evtl. sterben (Blutverlust, Schockwirkung etc.). 

Solche Waffen sind konstruiert nicht nur zu töten, sondern vollständig zu zerlegen.


----------



## Garusho (23. August 2011)

Ok großer Zeh wäre doch etwas heftig  , also ich finds mit den instant kills nicht schlimm solange ein headshot tödlich ist. war ja auch bei den anderen teilen so. hoffe gibt auch wie bei BC2 hardcore server, wenn ja kann man als scharfschütze ja dort seinem handwerk nachgehen und alles mit 1nem schuss umnieten


----------



## Orthus (23. August 2011)

Bei BC2 war es zB so, dass bis zu einer bestimmten Distanz (abhängig vom Scharfschützengewehr) jeder Gegner mit einem Schuss umfiel, auch wenn es kein Kopftreffer war. Diese Distanz war teils aber recht gering. Bin mir nur grade nicht mehr sicher, ob es auch abgesehen von der M95 One-Shot-Frags gab.
Dass sie One-Shot-Frags für Kopfschüsse beibehalten ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. August 2011)

nach einem schuss tot? war nochnie so, man brauchte IMMER 2 (außer auf kurze distanz, da waren die dinger schlimmer als jede schrotflinte, vorallem m95)


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (23. August 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> ...Was mich irgendwie irritiert ist der Absatz über die Nachtsicht in Verbindung mit Pistolen!? Seid wann gibt es denn Pistolen mit Nachtsicht Optik? Ich halte mir die Pistole dann also unmittelbar vor's Auge um zu schießen? Habe ich denn anschließend auch einen ordentlichen Cut in der Augenbraue und ein sichtbares Veilchen?
> Da muss doch irgendetwas durcheinandergebracht worden sein.
> 
> Grüße,
> Flo



naja du scheinst da was nicht richtig gelesen zu haben. Zuerst geht es um Nachtsicht und das es dafür einen speziellen Waffenaufsatz gibt der dies ermöglicht und dann geht es um Pistolen und das es für diese eben keine Aufsätze gibt aber dafür eben eine größere Auswahl an Waffen ...


----------



## Kerkilabro (23. August 2011)

Jeder kennt diese Spielspaß Bremsen, Sniper! Weil sie nur doof rumcampen und ohne am eigentlichen Spielgeschehen teilnehmen versauen die den Spielspaß, man kann das sehr gut an BFBC2 erkennen. Im Rush- Modus campen sie als angreifer= Gruppe verliert! Flaggeneroberungen=  das gleiche, campen irgendwo in der Pampa und wundern sich warum ihr Team verliert. Verstehe solche Menschen nicht. MMn sollte man den Sniper aus BF komplett entfernen, aber zum glück gibt es ja Klassen- sowie Waffen begrenzungen auf manchen Servern, diese Server muss man mal erst finden. Mich würde dieser hinweis glücklich machen bei der Serverauswahl. Bitte EA/DICE!


----------



## Lordex (23. August 2011)

Oh man, ich hoffe ma das gilt nur für den Pussy Modus und nicht für Hardcore?


----------



## Orthus (23. August 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> nach einem schuss tot? war nochnie so, man brauchte IMMER 2 (außer auf kurze distanz, da waren die dinger schlimmer als jede schrotflinte, vorallem m95)



Lies nächstes mal bitte genauer...ich hab genau geschrieben was gemeint war. Du verneinst erst meine Aussage und dann bestätigst du sie zu 100%.


----------



## mariusImac (23. August 2011)

LOL 
was sind die für Idioten 
Lassen die mal mich Testen 
Ich schieße ihnen auf dem Kopf 
und dann schauen wir ob die/der Überlebt hat 
was Für ein SCHEIß


----------



## EvilMotherFucker (23. August 2011)

mariusImac schrieb:


> LOL
> was sind die für Idioten
> Lassen die mal mich Testen
> Ich schieße ihnen auf dem Kopf
> ...


 
Die lassen aber nur Personen testen die eine korrekte Grammatik beherrschen und sich genau auszudrücken wissen damit auch jeder versteht was gemeint ist.


----------



## Flo66R6 (23. August 2011)

EvilMotherFucker schrieb:


> naja du scheinst da was nicht richtig gelesen zu haben. Zuerst geht es um Nachtsicht und das es dafür einen speziellen Waffenaufsatz gibt der dies ermöglicht und dann geht es um Pistolen und das es für diese eben keine Aufsätze gibt aber dafür eben eine größere Auswahl an Waffen ...


 
Uih, du hast recht. Habe das mit dem "Danach ging es um Pistolen" hatte ich völlig falsch interpretiert. Das wäre mir aber auch komisch vorgekommen. Ich sollte nicht nur lesen, sondern auch verstehen 

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Fosgate28 (23. August 2011)

Wie soll man das verstehen kein One Shot Kill möglich auch bei nem Kopftreffer nicht das bezweifel ich !!! Denn bei den Kalibern die die Sniper Rifle aufweisen sollte es doch möglich sein bei einem Kopftreffer den Gegner zu killen sonst ist es glaub ich etwasunrealistisch und das wollten die doch erreichen oder nicht ?


----------



## Spassbremse (23. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal behaupten, wenn ich im echtem Leben jemandem mit dem M82 auch nur in den großen Zeh schieße wird er trotzdem evtl. sterben (Blutverlust, Schockwirkung etc.).



Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch. Ich weiß, das Märchen vom "Gewebeschock durch Hochgeschwindigkeitsmunition" hält sich hartnäckig, wurde aber in zig Studien schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en widerlegt.

Ja, Geschosse mit höherer Mündungsgeschwindigkeit weisen demzufolge auch eine erhöhte Geschossenergie auf, ergo auch größerer Schaden beim Ziel. Dennoch sind die Verletzungen eines Menschen nicht lebensgefährlich, wenn ein vergleichsweise "unwichtiges" Körperteil wie z.B. Finger, Zeh, etc., getroffen wird. Tödliche Streifschüsse durch Schockwirkung sind Humbug!

Der menschliche Körper kann außerdem einiges mehr ab, als manche Leute ihm zutrauen würden.


----------



## Lolmacher (23. August 2011)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Jeder kennt diese Spielspaß Bremsen, Sniper! Weil sie nur doof rumcampen und ohne am eigentlichen Spielgeschehen teilnehmen versauen die den Spielspaß, man kann das sehr gut an BFBC2 erkennen. Im Rush- Modus campen sie als angreifer= Gruppe verliert! Flaggeneroberungen=  das gleiche, campen irgendwo in der Pampa und wundern sich warum ihr Team verliert. Verstehe solche Menschen nicht. MMn sollte man den Sniper aus BF komplett entfernen, aber zum glück gibt es ja Klassen- sowie Waffen begrenzungen auf manchen Servern, diese Server muss man mal erst finden. Mich würde dieser hinweis glücklich machen bei der Serverauswahl. Bitte EA/DICE!


 
Wobei man kann solche Server eh leicht auszutricksen, gewusst wie.. War gestern auf einen Server wo wo nichtmal 1 Recon erlaubt war, trotzdem waren fast 2 Squads voll mit  Schnipern 
Ich hoffe aber man kann in BF3 wieder einen Recon spielen, der auch an der Front mitkämpft.
Spiele zurzeit in Bad Company 2 immer mehr so einen, macht tatsächlich richtigen Spaß mit z.B der *M1A1 Thompson* rumzuspielen, auserdem kann ich mich mit meinen Bewegungsmelder nützlich machen    Btw, ich finde es traurig, dass kaum einer mal daran denkt  Bewegungsmelder zu benutzen.. 
Oder ich komme tatsächlich nur mit Recons zu tun, die dumm irgendwo weit weg rumcampen und hoffen, dass ihnen ein Gegner vor die Linse läuft.. Und dann rumflammen, dass ihr Team verliert.


----------



## Renox1 (23. August 2011)

Kein Problem damit, ich mache als Sniper eh nur Kopfschüsse. Und wenn nicht, dann halt 2 in die Brust. Und mit meiner Pistole bin ich weg besser als mit einem Sturmgewehr


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. August 2011)

ich zock wenn dann eh nur hardcore weil allein die dreiecke übern kopf schon totaler fail sind. aber naja is halt battlefield... das macht eh nur spaß wenn man mitm panzer/ heli/ jet alles platt walzt. die infantery gamer müssen dann nur klar kommen schon nach 5-10sek nachm spawn wieder auf respawn zu warten ;D aber dafür wurd zum glück die D:K liste mit dieser punkte ranking ersetzt und zum glück gibs auch keine ping anzeige wär sonst komisch wenn man wüsste wieso es grad so laggt  hach ironie <3  BF SUCKS!


----------



## N7ghty (23. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Kein Problem damit, ich mache als Sniper eh nur Kopfschüsse. Und wenn nicht, dann halt 2 in die Brust. Und mit meiner Pistole bin ich weg besser als mit einem Sturmgewehr


 Du bist mein großes Vorbild.


----------



## boyclar (23. August 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch. Ich weiß, das Märchen vom "Gewebeschock durch Hochgeschwindigkeitsmunition" hält sich hartnäckig, wurde aber in zig Studien schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en widerlegt.
> 
> Ja, Geschosse mit höherer Mündungsgeschwindigkeit weisen demzufolge auch eine erhöhte Geschossenergie auf, ergo auch größerer Schaden beim Ziel. Dennoch sind die Verletzungen eines Menschen nicht lebensgefährlich, wenn ein vergleichsweise "unwichtiges" Körperteil wie z.B. Finger, Zeh, etc., getroffen wird. Tödliche Streifschüsse durch Schockwirkung sind Humbug!
> 
> Der menschliche Körper kann außerdem einiges mehr ab, als manche Leute ihm zutrauen würden.


 
Tjoa aber das er sich nach einer weile selbst wieder regeneriert damit er wieder 100% hp hat ist trotzdem komisch :p


----------



## Danjoh (23. August 2011)

Also schieße ich einem Gegner in die Brust und er läuft weiter.. interessant


----------



## spike00 (23. August 2011)

Die One Shot Frags beziehen sich auf Körpertreffer und nicht auf Headshots.
Aber im Nahkampf auch egal gibt ja billiges Quickscope.

Blöd find ich, dass sich Nachtsicht auf den Waffen befindet und sich nicht auschalten lässt, wenn ich in ein beleuchtetes Gebäude gehe blendet das ja richtig.


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (23. August 2011)

Ja das nervt mich schon seit langem daß man mit nem Sniper mehr als einen Schuß braucht. Ok wenn man jemanden in den Fuß trifft muß er ja nicht gleich weg sein, aber ein Schuß in den Oberkörper sollte schon zum Erfolg führen. Wenn man bedenkt daß man zwischen den Schüssen noch repetieren muß und dann erneut zielen muß sorgt das schon für große demotivation.


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. August 2011)

DAS ist doch schon wieder völlig Banane.Ich verstehe ja, wenn man mit einigen Modellen von Scharfschützengewehren vielleicht 2 Schuss braucht, aber wenn ich mit nem Kaliber .50 einen Körper treffe, wird der normalerweise in zwei hälften gerissen.
Schwachsinn.Aber ok, is ein Spiel.  Aufregen kann man sich darüber aber schon.Aber soweit ich weiß war das bei BC2 auch so.


----------



## realgsus (23. August 2011)

Nun ja, solange es einen Hardcore-Modus gibt? Wäre doch sehr traurig sonst.


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. August 2011)

> Es sei für Sniper ratsam, nach einem Treffer ihre Pistole oder Ähnliches zu zücken, um den gegnerischen Spielern ihre verbleibenden Health-Points zu nehmen.



*lol*....Also meineserachtens sind Scharfschützen dafür da aus weiter Entfernung Gegner auszuschalten und der vorrückenden Infanterie Deckung zu geben bzw. den Weg zu ebnen.Was zur Hölle will ich dann mit ner Pistole auf Distanz?


----------



## MisterCritics (23. August 2011)

Ich spiel sowieso nur im Hardcore modus weil es viel realistischer ist.


----------



## Chazer (23. August 2011)

"Aller Voraussicht nach dürfte dies nicht für Headshots (Volltreffer) gelten." So wirds wohl aussehn, mehr muss es auch nicht sein. Realistisch ist es nicht, im echten Leben reicht wohl schon eine Kugel im Torso um einen Gegner Kampfunfähig zu machen, aber BF ist halt ein Spiel. Ist in MW2 schlimm genug dass man da ein Scharfschützengewehr quasi als Schrotflinte benutzen kann.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. August 2011)

AUT-HK-MOTO6 schrieb:


> Ja das nervt mich schon seit langem daß man mit nem Sniper mehr als einen Schuß braucht. Ok wenn man jemanden in den Fuß trifft muß er ja nicht gleich weg sein, aber ein Schuß in den Oberkörper sollte schon zum Erfolg führen. Wenn man bedenkt daß man zwischen den Schüssen noch repetieren muß und dann erneut zielen muß sorgt das schon für große demotivation.


 Anderseits führt das dazu, dass das nur ein paar snipern, die die es können, und nicht 50 % des Teams mit ihren 1 Shot 1 Kill Waffen im Gebüsch sitzen.


----------



## PhenomTaker (23. August 2011)

1. HOFFE! Ich doch mal für das Spiel, dass die Headshots davon nicht betroffen sind. Große Entfernung + Headshot = Kein Kill? Na irgendwas sollte es schon als Belohnung geben...
2. Nach einem Schuss eine Pistole ziehen? Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn bitte?! Bei so etwas muss man sich doch fragen, ob den Entwicklern die Details und den Grundgedanken eines "Scharfschützen" bekannt sind...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Anderseits führt das dazu, dass das nur ein paar snipern, die die es können, und nicht 50 % des Teams mit ihren 1 Shot 1 Kill Waffen im Gebüsch sitzen.


 ich befürchte aber dennoch, dass die Sniper genau wie in BFC2 sehr beliebt und übermächtig werden. Allein das diese sich hinlegen könne und NUR dieses "blinken" nur haben wenn man direkt in ihre Richtugn schaut und diese gerade durch das Scope schauen.. Zudem gab es bei BFC2 auch kein Gewehr das mit einem Schuss gekillt hat, nicht mal das dicke 50cal. + Magnum Ammo! Mal ausgenommen mit nem Kopfschuss.


----------



## fedmahn-kassad (23. August 2011)

Also in der Alpha hat ein Kopftreffer mit einer Sniperwaffe ausgereicht. 

@All die rummosern wie unrealistisch es ist, dass der Gegner bei einem Körpertreffer nicht umfällt und wie toll doch der Hardcoremodus in BC2 ist:
1) Dann benutzt ihr auch keine Medkits richtig? Die heilen nämlich im echten Leben auch keine Schusswunde in 20 Sekunden
2) Ihr benutzt außer am Spawn nie den Fallschirm, den im echten Leben kann man den nicht ständig ein uns auspacken wenn man einen Hügel oder von einem Haus runterhüpft. Naja können schön würde nur a) nix nützen und b) vedammt lange dauern ...
3) Ihr benutzt auch nie eine Ammobox die ihr alle paar Sekunden neu hinwerft oder? Wer trägt im echten Leben schon 100 Ammoboxen mit sich rum?
4) Ihr rezzt auch niemanden weil im echten Leben die wenigsten Toten durch Schußverletzung mit einem Elektroschock geheilt und zum Leben erweckt werden können ... außer der Tote heißt Frankensteins Monster ...
5) Ihr fliegt keine Hubschrauber weil das im echten Leben eben nicht jeder kann der zu Hause nen Joystick rumstehen hat oder einigermaßen mit Maus und Tastatur ist.
6) Ihr repariert keinen Hubschrauber im Flug wenn der fast kaputt ist, weil das im echten Leben auch keiner kann wenn der halbe Hubschrauber mit Kugeln durchsiebt wurde
7) Ihr fahrt auch keine Panzer außer ihr wart beim Bund und habt das da gelernt.
 Ihr repariert generell keine Fahrzeuge weil man für sowas Ersatzteile braucht und man im echten Leben nicht ständig 20 Panzerplatten, 5 Panzerketten und 3 Motorblöcke mit sich rumschleppt und das alles an der Front unter Feindbeschuß  austauscht...

Wenn ihr Realismus wollt geht Paintball spielen oder geht zum Militär entweder in Deutschland oder zur Fremdenlegion. BF ist und wird ein Spiel bleiben. Das einzige was sich dadurch am Spiel ändert ist, dass es schneller wird und der Nervenkitzel evtl. ein wenig größer wird. Der Hardcoremodus ist eher wie Quake / UT Deathmatch mit Instagib...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (23. August 2011)

Ich finde, Sniper verbieten bringt nix, denn gute Sniper sind oft gut Hilfen. Man sollte nur duch ein besseres Belohnungssystem die Sniper dazubringen, mehr Objektiv zu spielen. Also mehr Punkte, wenn der Kill in den nähe eine Flagge / Bombe war, mehr Punkte per Assist durch spotten etc. Weniger Punkte duch den reine Kill etc.


----------



## Schalkmund (23. August 2011)

Ach schade und ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut den ganzen Tag lang im Busch zu liegen und Feinde mit einem Schuss in den Popo zu töten. 

Früher war BF irgendwie cooler zu BF1942 u. BFV Zeiten war nicht die Hälfte der Spieler so wild aufs Snipern, da war man noch wer, wenn man seinen eigenen Panzer hatte der nicht mal eben von jeder x-belieben Klasse hoch gejagt werden konnte.


----------



## PsyMagician (23. August 2011)

Ich finde, so lange Headshots noch tödlich sind, ist alles OK. Genau so sollte es auch sein.


----------



## Xorydol (23. August 2011)

solange ein treffer in den kopf/eventuell auch in die brust noch tödlich ist ist es in Ordnung, ansonsten finde ich das mit den snipern einfach nur unrealistisch


----------



## Meinereiner (23. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal behaupten, wenn ich im echtem Leben jemandem mit dem M82 auch nur in den großen Zeh schieße wird er trotzdem evtl. sterben (Blutverlust, Schockwirkung etc.).
> 
> Solche Waffen sind konstruiert nicht nur zu töten, sondern vollständig zu zerlegen.


 
[klugscheißmodus]

Das M82 ist ein sogenanntes "Anti-Materiel Rifle" (kein Tippfehler). Als solches ist sein Hauptzweck gerade NICHT, auf Personen zu schießen. Vielmehr dient das M82 dazu, Ausrüstung zu zerstören (Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw.). Daher hat es so ein Monster-Kaliber. Klar kann das M82 auch gegen Personen eingesetzt werden und das Endergebnis wird sicherlich nicht schön aussehen. Um mit "richtigen" Scharfschützengewehren zu konkurrieren, ist das M82 aber viel zu unhandlich.

[/klugscheißmodus]


----------



## schattenlord98 (23. August 2011)

Meinereiner schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]
> 
> Das M82 ist ein sogenanntes "Anti-Materiel Rifle" (kein Tippfehler). Als solches ist sein Hauptzweck gerade NICHT, auf Personen zu schießen. Vielmehr dient das M82 dazu, Ausrüstung zu zerstören (Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw.). Daher hat es so ein Monster-Kaliber. Klar kann das M82 auch gegen Personen eingesetzt werden und das Endergebnis wird sicherlich nicht schön aussehen. Um mit "richtigen" Scharfschützengewehren zu konkurrieren, ist das M82 aber viel zu unhandlich.
> 
> [/klugscheißmodus]


 
Da warst du wohl schneller als ich xD


----------



## alpe93 (23. August 2011)

Jeder der wegen Realistik schimpft sollte sich überlegen ob BF das richtige spiel für ihn ist, denn wer sowas mag sollte Arma spielen. 
In Battlefield geht es nicht um 100% Realistik sonderen um ein Spaßiges und Faires Spielgeschehen.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (23. August 2011)

das heißt ich kann einem Gegner an beliebiger Stelle ein Loch in den Körper stanzen, das (für ihn) bestenfalls weder Nerv noch Knochen verletzt sondern nur ein paar viele Blutgefäße zerhackt und er kämpft weiter als wär nichts gewesen? okay, ich bleib bei arma.


----------



## toxin (23. August 2011)

alpe93 schrieb:


> Jeder der wegen Realistik schimpft sollte sich überlegen ob BF das richtige spiel für ihn ist, denn wer sowas mag sollte Arma spielen.
> In Battlefield geht es nicht um 100% Realistik sonderen um ein Spaßiges und Faires Spielgeschehen.



HaHa made my day. R E A L I S T I K

Definitiv mein neuer Nick wenn ich mich mal irgendwo neu anmelden sollte. Direkt gefolgt von Flying Cross Body. Man man man, lies mal ein Buch!


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. August 2011)

Meinereiner schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]
> 
> Das M82 ist ein sogenanntes "Anti-Materiel Rifle" (kein Tippfehler). Als solches ist sein Hauptzweck gerade NICHT, auf Personen zu schießen. Vielmehr dient das M82 dazu, Ausrüstung zu zerstören (Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw.). Daher hat es so ein Monster-Kaliber. Klar kann das M82 auch gegen Personen eingesetzt werden und das Endergebnis wird sicherlich nicht schön aussehen. Um mit "richtigen" Scharfschützengewehren zu konkurrieren, ist das M82 aber viel zu unhandlich.
> 
> [/klugscheißmodus]



Ähem,.. "Ein weiteres Aufgabengebiet ist die Bekämpfung gegnerischer Scharfschützen, da das Gewehr eine vergleichsweise große effektive Reichweite besitzt und auch durch Hindernisse wirksam ist. " Effektive Reichweite rund 1800m.


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. August 2011)

Meinereiner schrieb:


> [klugscheißmodus]
> 
> Das M82 ist ein sogenanntes "Anti-Materiel Rifle" (kein Tippfehler). Als solches ist sein Hauptzweck gerade NICHT, auf Personen zu schießen. Vielmehr dient das M82 dazu, Ausrüstung zu zerstören (Waffen, Fahrzeuge usw.). Daher hat es so ein Monster-Kaliber. Klar kann das M82 auch gegen Personen eingesetzt werden und das Endergebnis wird sicherlich nicht schön aussehen. Um mit "richtigen" Scharfschützengewehren zu konkurrieren, ist das M82 aber viel zu unhandlich.
> 
> [/klugscheißmodus]


 
Sehe ich nicht als Klugscheißen an, wenn jemand sachlich richtig Fakten argumentiert.
Völlig richtig erklärt.


----------



## PhenomTaker (23. August 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> HaHa made my day. R E A L I S T I K
> 
> Definitiv mein neuer Nick wenn ich mich mal irgendwo neu anmelden sollte. Direkt gefolgt von Flying Cross Body. Man man man, lies mal ein Buch!


 Ja und?
Laut Duden Online:
"Realistik:
Substantiv, feminin - Bezug auf die Realität, besonders in der  Darstellung bestimmter Verhältnisse; ungeschminkte Darstellung der  Wirklichkei
Duden | Realistik | Bedeutung, Rechtschreibung, Grammatik

Verzeih mir, wenn ich nicht bemerkt habe, dass du dich an korrekter Rechtschreibung erfreust


----------



## Famer555 (23. August 2011)

2. Nach einem Schuss eine Pistole ziehen? Was für ein Schwachsinn ist das denn bitte?! Bei so etwas muss man sich doch fragen, ob den Entwicklern die Details und den Grundgedanken eines "Scharfschützen" bekannt sind...[/QUOTE]

Auf jeden... find ich auch beklopt..

achso ausserdem, wenn ihr ein ganzes Maschinengewehr mit 200 Schuß in euren Gegner reinpumt, dann müßt Ihr danach noch die Pistole ziehen und ein ganzes Magazin leerschießen, damit er stirbt


----------



## Sansana (23. August 2011)

Tjo, wäre schon genial wenn die Waffendurchschlagskraft in einem Spiel der Realität entsprechen würde. Aber auch nur wenn die Umgebung das auch alles mitmachen würde. Wer würde auf solche Map noch Soldaten brauchen, einfach ein Bomber mit voller bestückung losschicken und alles ist schrott auf der Map  . Wäre nur zum ausprobieren interessant wie die Wirkung der Waffen wirklich aussehen würden. Aber ist ja ein Spiel und kein Simulator


----------



## Schalkmund (23. August 2011)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Laut Duden Online:
> "Realistik:
> Substantiv, feminin - Bezug auf die Realität, besonders in der  Darstellung bestimmter Verhältnisse; ungeschminkte Darstellung der  Wirklichkei
> ...


Dachte auch erst das man im Deutschen nur den Begriff Realismus verwendet und wollte flamen aber nachdem ich vorher noch schnell gegoogelt hatte und auch im Duden gelandet bin, existiert das Ding wohl wirklich auch wenn es merkwürdig klingt.


----------



## Snowman93 (23. August 2011)

was leider immer wieder viele verwechseln ist, dass Scharfschützen des Militärs für Aufklärungszwecke verwendet werden, sprich kein alleingang und boom alleine eine halbe kompanie niedermetzeln, sie liegen meist tage hinter den feindlichen linien und observieren den feind.

Das Gegenstück des Scharfschützen ist der Präzisionsschütze z.B. GSG9 oder sonstige Polizei - Sonderkomandos
Sie kämpfen aus weit aus näherer Entfernung als Scharfschützen bsp. Geiselnahme und der Präzisionsschütze liegt auf einem Dach.

Also nicht immer alles verwechseln 

und wir alle wissen wie wichtig Aufklärung der Feinde in einem Gefecht sind, wer als erstes sieht, kann als erstes den hinterhalt planen 

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.

MfG Snow


----------



## Kwengie (23. August 2011)

in BC2 fand ich das schon recht merkwürdig, daß der verhaßte Sniper im Nahkampf nur einen Schuß braucht und ich dagegen ein volles Magazin, obwohl der Sniper eigentlich ungeschützt und somit anfälliger gegen feindlichen Beschuß sein sollte.
... aber es freut mich, daß die Sniper nicht mehr so gefährlich sind, denn in BC2 wimmelte es nur so von diesen.


----------



## toxin (23. August 2011)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Laut Duden Online:
> "Realistik:
> Substantiv, feminin - Bezug auf die Realität, besonders in der  Darstellung bestimmter Verhältnisse; ungeschminkte Darstellung der  Wirklichkei
> ...



Ok. Zeig mir bitte auch nur einen serioesen Beitrag / Artikel / was auch immer, wo dieses Wort vorkommt. Und wir wissen beide, dass er Realismus meint und einfach mal ein Wort erfunden hat. Bis auf Duden online ist das Wort nicht zu finden. Ok einen Wikiartikel habe ich noch gefunden, aber da kann ja eh jeder schreiben was er moechte. Also bitte, Realistik (in diesem Zusammenhang) ist totaler Bloedsinn bzw ist das Wort einfach mal outdated.


----------



## Renox1 (23. August 2011)

Keine One shot frags. also ein kopfschuss mit der sniper kein kill?


----------



## AlexSZ (23. August 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Keine One shot frags. also ein kopfschuss mit der sniper kein kill?


Warum liest du nicht zuerst den ganzen Text und danach fragst du was? NEIN nach einen Volltreffer fallen sie um....außer es gibt ein big lag und die Kugel geht wieder ins Rohr zurück und zerfetzt dich^^


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (23. August 2011)

"Headshots (Volltreffer)" ^^


----------



## Rod86 (23. August 2011)

headshots sind (zumindest aus dem sniperrifle) immernoch kills - kann man sich bei youtube anschaun wenn man nach bf3 alpha footage sucht und genau hinsieht. 
desweiteren wird sicher die richtige sniper im hc mode immernoch one shots erlauben, auch wenn sie nur den magen treffen.
warum auch nicht? 
wie sinnvoll ist es das in bc2 ein schuss aus der m95 auf den magen im normal mode kein one shot ist? 
genau, garnicht sinnvoll.


----------



## meth0d (23. August 2011)

mmh ich finde das bisschen doof... hat mich schon in bc2 genervt, das man jmd in den brustkorb/ magengegend schießt, und der munter weiter spaziert 

HC-Server ftw!


----------



## Rod86 (23. August 2011)

genau, ist einfach schwachsinn. 
das es mit den "low" snipern nicht geht - okay - dafür gibts ja die schadensanzeige an den waffen. 
aber bei hochwertigen kniften wie der GOL sollte das auch im normal mode möglich sein.
naja, mir egal - solangs gescheite HC server gibt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## Dancinator (23. August 2011)

Die machen das Games noch kaputt bevor es draussen ist.Wenn ich das schon lese :"Mit Scharfschützengewehren lassen sich Gegner nicht mehr nur mit einem einzigen Schuss erledigen. Es sei für Sniper ratsam, nach einem Treffer ihre Pistole oder Ähnliches zu zücken, um den gegnerischen Spielern ihre verbleibenden Health-Points zu nehmen" Ist klar  wenn der sniper aufm hügel weit weg ist und auf den Gegner eine Kugel in Hals-torso feuert dann fällt er nicht um und man muss ne pistole ziehen.Wenn schon die Kugel vom sniper kein sofort killt,wie kann dann eine kugel von einer pistol ein killen also aus einer großen entfernung?Soweit ich weiß sind Pistolen nicht für große entfernung gemacht oder?????
Das ist wohl der sinn eines Sniper,Aufklärung und gezielt feinde ausschalten.
Das nehmen sie einem Sniper,wenn der mind. 2 mal auf ein Feind schießen muss.
Vielen stört es das der sniper so stark ist und auf der anderen seite wollen sie das die Waffen besser werden und realistischer!
Mich hat das nie gestört mit den snipern,und ich finde es sie sollten es so lassen wie es ist.


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. August 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub, das ist Quatsch. Ich weiß, das Märchen vom "Gewebeschock durch Hochgeschwindigkeitsmunition" hält sich hartnäckig, wurde aber in zig Studien schon vor Jahr(zehnt)en widerlegt.
> 
> Ja, Geschosse mit höherer Mündungsgeschwindigkeit weisen demzufolge auch eine erhöhte Geschossenergie auf, ergo auch größerer Schaden beim Ziel. Dennoch sind die Verletzungen eines Menschen nicht lebensgefährlich, wenn ein vergleichsweise "unwichtiges" Körperteil wie z.B. Finger, Zeh, etc., getroffen wird. Tödliche Streifschüsse durch Schockwirkung sind Humbug!
> 
> Der menschliche Körper kann außerdem einiges mehr ab, als manche Leute ihm zutrauen würden.


 
Stimmt...auch wenn es mal eine Zeit gab, wo ich tatsächlich gedacht habe, dass dieser Mythos wahr ist. 

Allerdings finde ich es trotz der Tatsache das BF3 "nur" ein Spiel ist blöd das sie Kaliber 50 Waffen im Arsenal haben die aber nicht wirkungsvoller sind als ein 7,62 mm Scharfschützengewehr. 
Wer kennt nicht die Szenen aus dem letzten Rambo Teil oder die Scharfschützenszene aus Modern Warfare wo man dem Typen den Arm abschießt? In beiden Fällen wird mehr oder minder akkurat die Gewalt die diesen Geschoßen innewohnt dargestellt (auch wenn bei Rambo doch etwas übertrieben wird). 
Trifft man mit einem solchen Kaliber einen Soldaten in die Brust hat er ein so großes Loch dort bzw. da wo mal sein Rücken war, dass der Sanni nicht mehr weiß wo er den Defi ansetzen soll.  Jedenfalls liest und hört man solche Aussagen ständig.  Solange mir also keiner Fakten vorlegen kann die glaubhaft belegen, dass ein so enormes Kaliber mit der gigantischen Menge an kinetischer Energie nicht derartige Schäden an einem menschlichen Körper anstellt bin ich der Meinung sie sollten diese Art Gewehr aus dem Spiel nehmen.
Dann brauch man sich weder über mangelnde Schadenswirkung ärgern noch über One-Shot-Kills bei einem "guten" Körpertreffer. Ein Treffer auf den "dicken Onkel" reicht nun wirklich nicht aus um einen zu töten. 

Ich füge nur zum Vergleich mal ein Bild der unterschiedlichen Kaliber ein, sowie ein Video das den Effekt von Kugeln auf ein Faß gefüllt mit Wasser zeigt. Dort sieht man erschreckend deutlich was für Auswirkungen größere Kaliber haben. Wer mir nach einem Blick darauf immer noch sagen will, dass 7,62 oder .308 die gleiche Stoppwirkung haben soll wie eine .50, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen. Ich war jedenfalls erschrocken und beeindruckt zugleich als ich gesehen habe was ab der aus dem Scharfschüztengewehr geschoßenen Kaliber 7.62 mm Kugel und den größeren Kalibern mit dem Faß auf der "Austrittsseite" passierte. Zugegeben ein Mensch ist kein Plastik-Wasserfass aber der Effekt dürfte nicht gravierend kleiner sein, da auch Menschen zu recht großen Teilen aus Wasser bestehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAhauwkE4wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. August 2011)

Dancinator schrieb:


> Die machen das Games noch kaputt bevor es draussen ist.Wenn ich das schon lese :"Mit Scharfschützengewehren lassen sich Gegner nicht mehr nur mit einem einzigen Schuss erledigen. Es sei für Sniper ratsam, nach einem Treffer ihre Pistole oder Ähnliches zu zücken, um den gegnerischen Spielern ihre verbleibenden Health-Points zu nehmen" Ist klar  wenn der sniper aufm hügel weit weg ist und auf den Gegner eine Kugel in Hals-torso feuert dann fällt er nicht um und man muss ne pistole ziehen.Wenn schon die Kugel vom sniper kein sofort killt,wie kann dann eine kugel von einer pistol ein killen also aus einer großen entfernung?Soweit ich weiß sind Pistolen nicht für große entfernung gemacht oder?????[...]



Ich denke nicht, dass es um große Entfernungen ging. 
Vielleicht eher um dieses Quickscoping aus 10-20 Metern Entfernung.


----------



## lorchi (23. August 2011)

one-shot.... wird auf Hradcore-Servern sicherlich anders sein... hoff ich!!!!


----------



## Rod86 (23. August 2011)

âlso das schüsse in die finger oder zehen nicht tötlich sind und im spiel auch nicht sein sollten ist nicht die diskussion. ich könnte es sogar noch bei armen und schienenbein verstehen - aber beim torso (und eigentlich auch oberschenkel) hört das ganze dann doch auf. dort sollten schüsse aus dem entsprechenden kaliber tötlich sein, aber wie schon erwähnt.. solangs hardcore server gibt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## rex5000 (23. August 2011)

Was Schüsse in die Extremitäten betrifft:
Anatomisch gesehen kommt es auch hier auf die stelle an, denn ein z.B.: Schuss in den Oberschenkel Der die Hauptschlagader zerfetzt, kann auch schon bei kleineren Kalibern zum Tod durch verbluten führen.

Schüsse in den Torso:

Sollten hier z.B.: keine Lebenswichtigen- (Herz, Lungenflügel) oder giftige Flüssigkeiten absondernde- (Magen, Bauchspeicheldrüse)  Organe getroffen werden ist ein Schuss in diesen wohl kaum sofort tödlich.


----------



## Corbanx (23. August 2011)

"Aller Voraussicht nach dürfte dies nicht für Headshots (Volltreffer) gelten"
puuhhh... dachte schon ^^

und btw... körper treffer bei einem spieler mit 100% waren meines wissen auch nicht unbedingt tödlich... also danach waffe wechseln war/ist bei bc2 schon standard...

was die nachtsicht angeht, find ich das ganze irgendwie halbgar... was man so in einer der unzähligen n24 dokus sieht, ist das tool am helm angebracht und/oder eine "brille" bzw. "monockel" : )
aber an sowas kann man sich wohl gewöhnen...


----------



## sTormseeka (24. August 2011)

Balance > Realismus 
Total Sinn-frei die Diskussion...
 Aber lustig


----------



## Draikore (24. August 2011)

Naja für die Hardcorefans wirds auch den Hardcoremodus geben, wer hätte das gedacht. B-B


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Naja für die Hardcorefans wirds auch den Hardcoremodus geben, wer hätte das gedacht. B-B


 
Der ist auch Pflicht, finde ich. Wenn es sowas in einem Shooter gibt, dann spiel ich auch fast immer nur den Hardcoremodus.
Wenn ich z.B. im normalen Modus spiele und muss ein halbes Magazin auf einen knallen, bis man ihn mal erwischt hat, das finde ich einfach nur albern.


----------



## fedmahn-kassad (24. August 2011)

sTormseeka schrieb:


> Balance > Realismus
> Total Sinn-frei die Diskussion...
> Aber lustig


 Nicht wirklich lustig eher frustrierend wie doof die Leute sind ... Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, dass sich das Gewehr im Zoom bewegt und man nicht mehr so einfach zielen kann? Das find ich verdammt gut


----------



## Prilli91 (24. August 2011)

fedmahn-kassad schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich lustig eher frustrierend wie doof die Leute sind ... Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, dass sich das Gewehr im Zoom bewegt und man nicht mehr so einfach zielen kann? Das find ich verdammt gut



Nein, das wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt.
Ist mir persönlich auch neu, gibt es denn dann so etwas wie das Luftanhalten wie in den COD-Spielen?


----------



## sTormseeka (24. August 2011)

Prilli91 schrieb:


> Nein, das wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt.
> Ist mir persönlich auch neu, gibt es denn dann so etwas wie das Luftanhalten wie in den COD-Spielen?


Ja gibt es und Bi-Pods.


----------



## Aspharr (24. August 2011)

Keine 1 Schuss Tote mehr? Aha also das will ich mal näher erlautern, ich habe eine M82 das genug Druck hinter meine kaliber 50 (12,7 × 99 mm) Patrone bringt das es reicht ne betongmauer zu zerbröseln aber es reicht nicht das wenn ich den Kopf eines Feindes treffe ihn zu töten? Dann soll ich auch noch meine Knarre rausholen und ihn abknallen??? Man ich bin Sniper und meine Knarre hat 0 Zoom und mit der soll ich dann auch noch auf 200 meter mehrmals treffen? Sicher sicher doch als nächstes kommt das es man mindestens 3 granaten braucht um jemand zu töten nicht zu vergessen wäre das wir seit neuem 2 Panzerschüsse brauchen um jemand zu fragen. Und zu sagen das die Leute mit den LMGS wenn sie Gegner in schach halten ein leichtes Ziel sind ist damit wohl auch gestorben die kassieren nen treffen packen ihr lmg ein und laufen 2 meter um die nächste ecke


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. August 2011)

*Balance wem Balance gebührt.*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *sTormseeka*
> ...





fedmahn-kassad schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich lustig eher frustrierend wie doof die Leute sind ... Hat eigentlich schon jemand erwähnt, dass sich das Gewehr im Zoom bewegt und man nicht mehr so einfach zielen kann? Das find ich verdammt gut



Ah nun sind wir also doof und führen sinnfreie Diskussionen. 

Vergleiche dann doch mal den Recon mit Scharfschützengewehr mit anderen Klassen. Ausgehend von den bisher bekannten Änderungen.

*Beispiel 1: Recon vs. Assault auf mittlere oder kurze Distanz*
Situation beide Klassen sehen sich zur gleichen Zeit. Der Recon visiert an, schießt und trifft. (Was dank des schwankens erheblich schwerer ist) Selbst bei einem Kopfschuß würde der Assault noch stehen wenn der Recon ein halbautomatisches Gewehr benutzt. Benutzt er ein Einzelschuß-Gewehr, müsste er erst neu durchladen um den 2. Schuß abzugeben wenn er keinen Kopftreffer gelandet hat. Alternativ kann er versuchen mit der Pistole dem Assault den Rest zu geben.
Der Recon visiert an, schießt und trifft. (Er hat es leichter zu zielen, da sein Gewehr wie durch ein Wunder nicht im Ansatz schwankt egal ob er steht, hockt oder liegt.) Dank der erheblich höheren Feuerrate seines Sturmgewehrs reichen ein-zwei kurze Salven und der Recon ist Geschichte. Nur wenn der Recon wirklich schnell zur Pistole greift und der Assault nicht gut trifft, hat er in einer solchen Situation eine Chance den Assault zu besiegen. *Balance?*

*Beispiel 2: Recon vs. Assault auf große Entfernung*
Situation der Recon entdeckt den laufenden Assault zuerst. Schwierig zu treffen. Er muss liegen und den Atem anhalten um überhaupt einen ruhigen Schuß abgeben zu können. Er muss den Abfall der Kugel berücksichtigen und entsprechend vorhalten. Chance zu treffen höchstens noch gegeben wenn der Assault stur  geradeaus und im gleichbleibenden Tempo läuft. Dazu gehört eine Menge Übung oder viel Glück um noch zu treffen. Trifft der Recon und landet keinen Kopftreffer begibt sich der Assault (normalerweise) in Deckung. Bei einem Einzelschuß-Gewehr muss der Recon den Blick abwenden, durchladen und neu anvisieren. Bei einem Semiautomatischen reichen selbst 2 Treffer nicht bei Körpertreffern und für 2 Kopftreffer ist die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit zu gering. Pistole? Nicht auf diese Entfernung! Also wird er vermutlich sein Ziel aus den Augen verlieren und muss es erst wieder "finden" um den 2. Schuß anzusetzen.
Assault liegt in Deckung, Selbstheilung setzt ein. Er robbt zu einer anderen Position um nach dem Recon ausschau zu halten. Dank seines 4x Zoom Zielfernrohrs ist er mit Sturmgewehr gut in der Lage nach dem Recon zu spähen. Er achtet auf die Reflektion, die dank der erneuten Suche des Recons nach seinem Ziel mit Sicherheit zu sehen ist. Wird der Assault eine Reflektion auf seinem Zielfernrohr haben? Vermutlich nicht, daher kann er beruhigt nach dem Recon Ausschau halten. Hat der Assault den Recon entdeckt kann er entweder versuchen ihn auf die Entfernung anzugreifen, was in BC2 noch eine leichte Sache war mit 4x Zoom und Sturmgewehr. Entschließt er sich sich anzuschleichen hat der Recon ein Problem. Geht er letztendlich einfach aus dem Schußbereich des Recon ist die Situation auch geklärt und der Recon hat 0 Punkte und eine frustrierende Erfahrung mehr. *Balance?*


Ich könnte noch ein paar derelei Beispiele bringen wie die One-Hit Granatwerfer Kills oder die One-Hit Panzerfaust Kills die nach wie vor im Spiel bleiben werden. Mit Sicherheit gibt es auch genug Beispiele wie mächtig ein Recon sein kann wenn er wirklich Skill hat. Was ich letztendlich damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchte ist folgendes: Der Recon ist nicht so übermächtig wie er immer dargestellt wird. Das sie ihm nun auch noch die Waffen abschwächen, schwankende Visiere einführen sowie Reflektionen und selbst Gewehre mit Kaliber 50 von Barret keine One-Shot-Kills mehr bringen bei guten Treffern (Dazu zählt für mich nur ein satter Torso Treffer und ein Kopftreffer). 
Ist in meinen Augen nicht gerade das was ich Spiel-Balance nennen würde. Bevor ihr also das totschlag Argument Balance bringt überlegt erstmal sinnvoll wie mächtig die anderen Klassen sind und was ein Recon alles anstellen muss um in so mancher Situation überhaupt einen Kill zu machen. Ich behaupte nicht, das ein Recon die meisten Kills in einer Runde haben sollte. Im Gegenteil er sollte die meisten Punkte durch Gegner Sichtungen bekommen aus meiner Sicht. Daher immer erst mal gut überlegen anstatt voreilig die "Scharfschützen sind alle übermächtig und gehören verboten oder stark abgeschwächt"-Schublade zu öffnen.


----------



## Domidragon (24. August 2011)

@Alexey
Was machst du den bitte mit dem sniper im nahkampf? das ist ein lächerlicher vergleich.
zudem war es in BF2 auch so, hat nie wer was gesagt. in BC2 hattest du nur die leichtigkeit, weil in naher distanz ein schuss tötete...

also ist die diskussion sinnlos!

wartet doch einfach mal ab bis das spiel da ist und dann mäckert über das was euch wirklich stört und nicht nur theoretisch. manchmal echt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. August 2011)

Domidragon schrieb:


> @Alexey
> Was machst du den bitte mit dem sniper im nahkampf? das ist ein lächerlicher vergleich.
> zudem war es in BF2 auch so, hat nie wer was gesagt. in BC2 hattest du nur die leichtigkeit, weil in naher distanz ein schuss tötete...
> 
> ...


 
Ich meinte damit Distanzen die für einen Recon mit Scharfschützengewehr als kurz zu bezeichnen sind. Sprich sowas um die 100-300 m Entfernung. Ich rede nicht vom beide kommen um die Ecke "Nahkampf" den Du vielleicht meinst oder den Häuserkampf. War wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von mir.

Hast Du meine Posts überhaupt mit Sinn und Verstand durchgelesen? Dann wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass es mir primär darum geht das eine Klasse nicht zu sehr abgeschwächt wird und etwas mehr Realismus im Spiel verbleibt, weil wir sonst früher oder später nur noch Moorhuhnartiges Geballer haben anstatt das was Battlefield immer war und zwar ein guter Taktik-Shooter. Außerdem meckere ich nicht sondern ich bewerte die bisher bekannten Änderungen und ihre Auswirkungen auf das Spiel sowie die betreffende Klasse. Ich spekuliere also nicht über Dinge die man noch nicht wissen kann weil das Spiel noch nicht erschienen ist sondern über Änderungen die von offizieller Seite als Fakten bekannt gegeben wurden. Bitte unterscheiden und nicht nur posten um andere mies zu machen wenn man selbst nichts vernünftiges zur Diskussion beizutragen hat.


----------



## Stonemender (24. August 2011)

Aspharr schrieb:


> Keine 1 Schuss Tote mehr? Aha also das will ich mal näher erlautern, ich habe eine M82 das genug Druck hinter meine kaliber 50 (12,7 × 99 mm) Patrone bringt das es reicht ne betongmauer zu zerbröseln aber es reicht nicht das wenn ich den Kopf eines Feindes treffe ihn zu töten? Dann soll ich auch noch meine Knarre rausholen und ihn abknallen???



Also ich entnehme dem Text, dass ein Headshot noch immer ein Kill ist. Du nicht?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (24. August 2011)

@Alexey1978

Ich hab BF3 auf der Gamescom gezockt, und die Gewehre sind weit weniger Präzise als sie noch in BC2 waren. Selbst auf mittlere Entfernugnen tut man sich schwer noch was zu treffen, bzw, genug um zu töten


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. August 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> @Alexey1978
> 
> Ich hab BF3 auf der Gamescom gezockt, und die Gewehre sind weit weniger Präzise als sie noch in BC2 waren. Selbst auf mittlere Entfernugnen tut man sich schwer noch was zu treffen, bzw, genug um zu töten


 
Klasse Neuigkeit. Ich hab zwar damit gerechnet das sie nicht die gleiche miese Ballistik wie in BFBC2 benutzen werden für ihr "Aushängeschild" Battlefield aber sicher wußte ich es natürlich nicht. Danke für diese Information.

Damit hat der Recon dann den Genauigkeitsvorteil gegenüber den anderen Klassen den er auch haben sollte. Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es sich spielen wird. Sind ja "nur" noch etwas über 8 Wochen.


----------



## Snowman93 (24. August 2011)

wenn se noch mit einführen würden, dass man das scope auf die richtige entfernung einstellen muss,  haben die möchte gern sniper schon mal ins klo gegriffen, dazu noch die Balistischeflugbahn das gewicht des geschosses die windrichtung und im kopf müsst ihr dann natürlich noch ein paar keline physikalische  gegebenheiten berechnen.

Und nun der schock für euch, ein Scharfschütze ist nie allein ! "wtf wirklich ?"  jaa sind immer zwei Mannteams der schütze und der anweiser 
ohne den würde es nur zur fehlschüssen kommen da der schütze jemanden braucht der ihm die entfernung und sonstiges mit angibt, da sonst der schuss im nirvana landet. Guckt nicht so viele Filme und zockt nicht so viele Games.

Und diese sinnlosen vergleiche vom Scharfschützen und vom Infanteriesoldaten die sich gegenüber stehn auf einer gewissen distanz, scharfschütze sind nur so lange gefährlich wie sie verborgen sind nichts weiter, sie sind rein für die aufklärung zuständig.

BF3 ist nicht die Realität und wirds auch nie sein, bei games geht es um Balance damit man spaß hat fertig.


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. August 2011)

Snowman93 schrieb:


> wenn se noch mit einführen würden, dass man das scope auf die richtige entfernung einstellen muss,  haben die möchte gern sniper schon mal ins klo gegriffen, dazu noch die Balistischeflugbahn das gewicht des geschosses die windrichtung und im kopf müsst ihr dann natürlich noch ein paar keline physikalische  gegebenheiten berechnen.
> 
> Und nun der schock für euch, ein Scharfschütze ist nie allein ! "wtf wirklich ?"  jaa sind immer zwei Mannteams der schütze und der anweiser
> ohne den würde es nur zur fehlschüssen kommen da der schütze jemanden braucht der ihm die entfernung und sonstiges mit angibt, da sonst der schuss im nirvana landet. Guckt nicht so viele Filme und zockt nicht so viele Games.
> ...


 
Wow was soll man dazu nur sagen?  Liest eigentlich überhaupt jemand meine Posts richtig??? Echt dazu fällt mir kaum noch was ein.

Wo sage ich das Battlefield so nah wie nur irgendmöglich an der Realität sein soll? Wo? Ich habe mich mit meinen Vergleichen NATÜRLICH auf das Spiel bezogen und NICHT auf die Realität. Es würde in der Tat sehr lächerlich aussehen wenn ein Sturmsoldat und ein Scharfschütze in voller Tarnung sich wie im Wilden Westen auf weitem Felde gegenüberstehen würden und aufeinander schießen. Oder wenn durch Schußwunden oder sonstige Wunden verstorbene Soldaten wie durch ein Wunder per Defi wieder ins Leben gebracht werden und das wieder und wieder oder Wolverine mäßige Heilkräfte besitzen. *kopfschüttel*

Mir ging es primär eben um die von Dir erwähnte Balance im Spiel damit eben auch der Recon noch Spaß macht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Dichtet mir gefälligst nicht immer Sachen an, die ich so nie geschrieben habe.


----------



## fedmahn-kassad (24. August 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Wow was soll man dazu nur sagen?  Liest eigentlich überhaupt jemand meine Posts richtig??? Echt dazu fällt mir kaum noch was ein.
> 
> Wo sage ich das Battlefield so nah wie nur irgendmöglich an der Realität sein soll? Wo? Ich habe mich mit meinen Vergleichen NATÜRLICH auf das Spiel bezogen und NICHT auf die Realität. Es würde in der Tat sehr lächerlich aussehen wenn ein Sturmsoldat und ein Scharfschütze in voller Tarnung sich wie im Wilden Westen auf weitem Felde gegenüberstehen würden und aufeinander schießen. Oder wenn durch Schußwunden oder sonstige Wunden verstorbene Soldaten wie durch ein Wunder per Defi wieder ins Leben gebracht werden und das wieder und wieder oder Wolverine mäßige Heilkräfte besitzen. *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Mir ging es primär eben um die von Dir erwähnte Balance im Spiel damit eben auch der Recon noch Spaß macht. Nicht mehr nicht weniger. Dichtet mir gefälligst nicht immer Sachen an, die ich so nie geschrieben habe.



Was du vergessen hast zu erwähnen, normalerweise gibt es selten 1on1 Assault/Engi/Support vs. Recon (die wenigsten spielen Recon ohne Sniperrifle ... müsste man ja vorlaufen und sich dem Feind aussetzen). Der Recon schießt meist aus großer Distanz und hat damit den Vorteil das seine Gegner von mehr als einem Spieler beschossen werden. Es ist ein Teamspiel und wenn es eine Klasse gibt die ständig hinten rumstehen kann und andere mehr oder weniger gefahrlos abschießen kann ist das für jeden frustrierend. Nicht umsonst erleiden Scharfschützen die in einem echten Konflikt lebend vom Gegner gefasst werden eine eher graußames Ende. Das Problem ist das Gefühl der "hilflosigkeit" nichts gegen den Sniper ausrichten zu können. Vergleiche dazu auch die englischen Langbogenschützen aus dem Mittelalter denen man aus ähnlichem Grund die Finger abgehackt hat, damit die keinen Bogen mehr spannen können ...

Ich würde mal sagen das 99% der Spieler schon mal bzw. häufiger über die "Dreckssniper" fluchen wenn die von diesen erschossen wurden. Bei anderen Klassen ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht so ausgeprägt, außer in BC2 noch bei den Medics, die dort overpowered sind, zumindest wenn sie im Rudel auftreten ...

Wenn schon Balance dann bitte soll es

Mein "doof" bezog sich ehr auf die ganzen Hardcoreverfechter die praktisch Instagib wollen aber den Vorwand des "Realismus" vorschieben. Siehe dazu auch mein Posting von Seite 2:

Also in der Alpha hat ein Kopftreffer mit einer Sniperwaffe ausgereicht.

@All die rummosern wie unrealistisch es ist, dass der Gegner bei einem Körpertreffer nicht umfällt und wie toll doch der Hardcoremodus in BC2 ist:
1) Dann benutzt ihr auch keine Medkits richtig? Die heilen nämlich im echten Leben auch keine Schusswunde in 20 Sekunden
2) Ihr benutzt außer am Spawn nie den Fallschirm, den im echten Leben kann man den nicht ständig ein uns auspacken wenn man einen Hügel oder von einem Haus runterhüpft. Naja können schon würde nur a) nix nützen und b) vedammt lange dauern ...
3) Ihr benutzt auch nie eine Ammobox die ihr alle paar Sekunden neu hinwerft oder? Wer trägt im echten Leben schon 100 Ammoboxen mit sich rum? In der noch dazu Munition für Pistolen, Gewehre Schrotflinten, Granatwerfer, Raketenwerfer, LMGs und Sturmgewehre ist.
4) Ihr rezzt auch niemanden weil im echten Leben die wenigsten Toten durch Schußverletzung mit einem Elektroschock geheilt und zum Leben erweckt werden können ... außer der Tote heißt Frankensteins Monster ...
5) Ihr fliegt keine Hubschrauber weil das im echten Leben eben nicht jeder kann der zu Hause nen Joystick rumstehen hat oder einigermaßen mit Maus und Tastatur umgehen kann.
6) Ihr repariert keinen Hubschrauber im Flug wenn der fast kaputt ist, weil das im echten Leben auch keiner kann wenn der halbe Hubschrauber mit Kugeln durchsiebt wurde
7) Ihr fahrt auch keine Panzer außer ihr wart beim Bund und habt das da gelernt.
Ihr repariert generell keine Fahrzeuge weil man für sowas Ersatzteile braucht und man im echten Leben nicht ständig 20 Panzerplatten, 5 Panzerketten und 3 Motorblöcke mit sich rumschleppt und das alles an der Front unter Feindbeschuß austauscht...

Wenn ihr Realismus wollt geht Paintball spielen oder geht zum Militär entweder in Deutschland oder zur Fremdenlegion. BF ist und wird ein Spiel bleiben. Das einzige was sich dadurch am Spiel ändert ist, dass es schneller wird und der Nervenkitzel evtl. ein wenig größer wird. Der Hardcoremodus ist eher wie Quake / UT Deathmatch mit Instagib...


----------



## Snowman93 (24. August 2011)

so ist es 

und das wichtigste ist einfach nur das cheater keine chance haben und das spiel ausbalanciert ist und viele möglichkeiten für verschiedene taktiken bietet 

damit man lange spielspaß dran hat und das will doch jeder =D

durch meinen vorherigen post sollte sich keiner angegriffen fühlen ich wollte nur damit zeigen, das es ein spiel ist 

was mich persönlich interessiern würde wären die Clanwars

und zwar ob es dann auch machbar ist mit 32vs32 weil wenn ja dann wird es einfach nur bombe


----------



## Alexey1978 (24. August 2011)

Ich bin jedenfalls mal sehr gespannt wie es nun wirklich wird. Der Sniper in BC2 war wegen der miesen Ballistik der anderen Waffen im Grunde nicht das was er sein sollte. Da hab ich ja nun schon positives gehört, dass nun nicht mehr alle Waffen super präzise auf extrem hohe Reichweiten sind. Ich nehme an, das schulden wir den Konsolenwurzeln von Bad Company oder Dice hat bei dem Spiel einfach keinen Wert auf Ballistik gelegt. Sorry Snowman...nur ich hab mich da doch ein wenig angegriffen gefühlt. Ich hoffe einfach das die Waffenwirkung jeglicher Waffe nicht zu sehr ins "wir brauchen ein halbes Magazin für einen Kill" abrutscht. Wo bleibt da der Spaß wenn Du einen Gegner triffst und triffst und er aber nicht umfällt. 

@Fedmahn-Kassad:
Das waren lediglich Beispiele um eine Klasse mit der anderen zu vergleichen. Das die so nicht unbedingt alltäglich sind, ist mir auch klar nur wie weit soll ich ausholen und wie viel noch tippen um auch noch alltagstaugliche Beispiele zu bringen. 

Mir kommt es im Moment von dem was ich so gehört und gelesen habe nur so vor, dass nun der Scharfschütze in der einzigen Sache die er wirklich gut kann und zwar den Fernkampf auf große Distanzen (jenseits der effektiven Sturmgewehr Reichweiten) ordentlich abgeschwächt wurde. Es bleibt letztendlich natürlich abzuwarten wie er im Spiel nun zu handhaben ist. Immerhin kann man sich endlich wieder hinlegen.  Was ich wünschenwert finde ist das die "Nachteile" die die Recon Klasse bekommen hat auch für alle anderen gelten. Dass ein Assault / Medic oder der Supporter mit seinem "schweren" MG auch schwankende Visiere bekommt und nicht ruhig wie in Beton gegossen zielen kann im stehen oder hocken. Ebenso sollten die 4x Zielfernrohre auch Reflektionen haben wenn man sie benutzt und nicht nur die der Recon Waffen. 
Ich spiele Recon gerne auch wenn manche die Klasse nicht mögen. Nicht falsch verstehen ich mag auch die anderen Klassen..anfangs hab ich nie Recon gespielt weil ich die Klasse nicht mochte und mit einem Scharfschützengewehr ja mal so gar nicht klar kam. Als ich mir allerdings mal die Zeit genommen habe mich mit der Klasse auseinanderzusetzen, machte sie richtig Spaß. Man konnte je nach Position Aufklären ohne Ende und bekam satt Punkte für's "Spotten", der Mörserschlag konnte wenn er gut eingesetzt war einen ganzen Panzer zerlegen und die Duelle Recon gegen Recon machten einen heiden Spaß. 
Von daher kommen die Änderungen unfair rüber für mich. Vor allem, da ich noch nicht weiß ob auch wenigstens die anderen Klassen davon betroffen sind. Ich möchte ja nur sozusagen gleiches Recht für alle.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. August 2011)

wie alle den recon in bc2 schlecht machen, das war die überpumpte klasse des gesamten spieles, danach kam der medic, assault und engineer waren beide sehr benachteiligt


----------

